# A recent project.



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I built this for a woman that wanted something special for her husband. They Love Hawaii and the koa wood from there. The S on the top is for their last name. The trays and the tiles are my new way of doing things. Please enjoy.


----------



## theant (Jul 5, 2009)

That is incredible. I would say that is the nicest humidor I have ever seen.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I dont get the trays and tiles. Please show pics with cigars in it. Glad to see you back too.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

The tiles can be moved to separate your stash in many configurations. The criss cross design trays go long grain both directions so they are stronger and allow more air flow. Unfortunately, it's gone to Ca. I'll e-mail them and ask for a picture with it in use.

Good to be be back among old friends. :nod:


----------



## Schumi5 (Jan 25, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful humidor. Your craftsmanship is truly second to none!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That Sir is Beautiful, I got to ask how many hours did that take?

Just Beautiful!!


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Thats like heirloom quality work.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Freaken impressive man... that's some pure talent right there.


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

Reverend you have serious skills and appreciation of beautiful wood. Excellent work!


----------



## Elwin (Mar 7, 2010)

That may be one of the most beautiful things I've seen in quite some time.
Not just a humidor, but a true work of art.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you guys very much. As far as how long it took goes, I started it in November I think and finished it in March. I work on the desk tops 3 nights a week and on weekends. Honestly, the build is easy compaired to the finish. When you cut a board to 3 inches it's 3 inches. When you spray finish, you get what you get and you have to keep blocking it and spraying it until you get it where you like it. This one I think has 12 coats of lacquer hand rubbed to the shine you see. I'm building a cabinet right now that has all 4 sides curved. The finish on it is like glass. It's been the biggest challenge I've ever taken on. I'll post pics as soon as it's done.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

wow, just absolutely gorgeous a fine place for fine cigars indeed. how much would a special humidor like that cost? pm me if you need to keep it more private.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I've got in a lot of trouble with other sites in regards to sales. I'm just posting to show them. My schedule is out over 6 months right now anyway.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Check out this veneer for the top of the next one. I can't wait to get started on this one.








This is the veneer I'm using to build the cabinet I'm on.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

WOW! Beautiful humidor! I'm definitely impressed with your work, I wish I had your skills. And I really like the tray design as well.


----------



## FatTony (Jul 11, 2007)

fantastic humidor. That would make a nice addition to anyone's cigar room!


----------



## Christ (Feb 25, 2010)

Fantastic work! My grandfather was a carpenter so I can appreciate the work and quality!:beerchug:


----------



## webarnes (Jun 2, 2010)

*puts his store-bought humi in a drawer with a cloth over it for shame*

(actually it's in there because it's too hot)

That's a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. I have a few more that I built last year. I'll look for the pics. I'm also building a big cabinet right now that's almost done. It's my masterpiece.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

I've got to weigh in too. Freakin' incredible. I've dabbled in woodworking and have an appreciation for what it takes to do work like that. Very nice! I bet you've got quite a shop. Let's see...Jointer, Planer, Killer table saw, spray rig and other assorted killer tools. 

Oh wait, I bet you hand planed the stock...right? :nod:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes to all the above and more. I actually have 2 shops, one at home and one at work. If I started listing tools I could be here through a few Churchills. ound:I'm definitely a tool-a-holic. Lets put it this way, start with 16 routers 3 tablesaws 2 planers, 3 jointers and so on. I'm all about walking up to the tool and it being ready for me. :hmm:


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

That is beautiful. Truly a work of art.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> Yes to all the above and more. I actually have 2 shops, one at home and one at work. If I started listing tools I could be here through a few Churchills. ound:I'm definitely a tool-a-holic. Lets put it this way, start with 16 routers 3 tablesaws 2 planers, 3 jointers and so on. I'm all about walking up to the tool and it being ready for me. :hmm:


:scared: It's worse than I thought. That's why I 'dabbled' in wood working. No shop space and fear of another slippery slope. So, I decided to take up an inexpensive hobby like cigars!! :mrgreen:

Fine tools are like fine musical instruments or fine cigars...just....you know, fine!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

My biggest problem is that I take way too much time on everything. If i'm going to make a million bucks at this, I'll need to start with..... 2 million.:rockon:


----------



## J0eybb (Feb 26, 2010)

very nice


----------



## rk_classic (Mar 16, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!
I'm sure you made the husband very happy with that humi, I'm sure he is showing it off to all his buds, so don't be surprised if you get some new customers.


rk_classic


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

If i'm going to make a million bucks at this said:


> LMAO - That has to be one of my favorite quotes so far and it is true of so many things. :rockon:


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

You have no idea just how true it is for me sometimes. I can build just about anything. Putting finish on it, well, that's another story. I'm trying to finish a couple end tables right now that have been fighting back for over 2 weeks now. I finally just sanded them all the way back down and started over. They looked great except a few little pin holes I tried to fix. :hmm: They morphed into bigger problems so I said F^&( it and started over. 
Here's a pic of the table & pin holes. Gonna look nice with a matching desk top sitting on it.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

thats beautiful...the wood is very unique


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, absolutely amazing craftsmanship!! I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks very much. I've got some really cool Maple for the next project. I can't wait to finish my current project to move on. (Current project is a matching jewelry box to the humi in this thread) Here's the Maple for the next project. Can't wait to see it with finish on it.


----------

